# A hearse .. A hearse.. My kingdon for a (part 2) ....



## Raven & the Wren Studios (Aug 23, 2009)

*Horse Drawn Funeral Carriage?*

Impressive! Is this a full size Funeral Carriage mean to be "driven" as an early automobile or by horse? It looks like you're also incorporating some recycled elements- very nice. Do you have any direction you're thinking of going for the carriage wheels? Keep posting pics of progress!


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking good, I'm thinking that one of those will be ONE of my big builds for next year.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Raven & the Wren Studios said:


> Impressive! Is this a full size Funeral Carriage mean to be "driven" as an early automobile or by horse? It looks like you're also incorporating some recycled elements- very nice. Do you have any direction you're thinking of going for the carriage wheels? Keep posting pics of progress!



Hallow Raven! It is meant to be a slightly smaller scale version of a horse -drawn carriage style hearse. And boy did we ever use recycled stuff!! Visit my profile on this Forum and you can see the albums I created to show more detail. Each photo has some descriptive info that may be of help. Wheels go on next weekend, if the weather is kind. . . Stay tuned!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

OooOOoooo I like!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! I look forward to seeing the finished prop. Great job!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Interesting how you used the word 'we' hahaha

Looking great! Can't wait to see the finished pictures 

MsM


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Interesting how you used the word 'we' hahaha
> 
> Looking great! Can't wait to see the finished pictures
> 
> MsM



*Of course "WE!" 
In every good project - there must be some brains behind the builder, right? 
( I took mine out of the jar just in time to help plan the hearse!  ) 
OK OK - I guess I streeeeetch the meaning of "we" a bit... a teensy weensy bit. LOL

Besides, somebody has to take all those pictures! 

Keep in mind - MysterE is not the one sending out Skyline surprises...*


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I LOVE it!!! I have always wanted one of these.. can't wait to see it all done!!!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yippeee - Hearse work underway!*

Hallow Forum Fiends!
It's Sunday and the sun is out!! Thank you Mother Nature! MysterE and I have been out in the driveway since 9 am and have finished painting the entire hearse! It's amazing how much time it took. Day of rest? I don't think so!

It is drying now - and hopefully we can get the wheels on before the sun sets. Then we can move it into the yard and... well - it will be time to start the toe-pincher coffin! Yikes - we have only three weeks to go! BOO - hoo hoo....


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

any pics. i would love to see some!

-BYH


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> any pics. i would love to see some!
> 
> -BYH


pics on the way...


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*More Hearse progress pics from today...*

*Hallow Forum Fiends and Family!*

Here is one pic to lead you to my profile page for a visit to Album #4 in the continuing saga of MysterE builds a Hearse . 
After adding the plexiglass windows and then taking it all apart - we laid everything out on the driveway and went to town with the paint brushes!. Here's proof (Ms Meeples ) that I do more than just take photos! 

We started at 9 AM and painted the entire thing up until our stomachs growling started disturbing the neighbors and we just had to quit at 5:30. As Dr. Frank's monster would moan: "Must have food!!! rrrrrr." 

Tomorrow - if all goes well - after work we will put the axles, legs and wheels on the carriage - then take her for a spin into the front yard. Wish us luck!   BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hearse finally finished!*










Well - we just made it by the skin of our - everything!! The sun has been out for two days and we haven't stopped - -- trying to get our graveyard and hearse set up for Friday night's big blow out party and Saturday's TOT and neighborhood post- TOT party!! WHEW! 

This is just one pic. I have two more of the finished hearse at my profile albums - and will be posting the assembly series of photos for any Forum _Fiends _who may have been following along. "We" (meaning mainly my hubby MysterE)  built the hearse to break down for easy storage. I blame Halloween Forum for giving us the crazy idea that _we_ could _actually_ do this... _Put up your dukes HF.. Why yiii otta...crunch!*#!_

But the effort was therapeutic to say the least - and worth every minute. We learned sooo much along the way - and had to meet odd build challenges and remedy several set-backs. Plus, we are now even more "up close and personal" with just about every person at our local Home Depot and Lowes. 

All said and done, we are really happy with the results. Hope you all like it. Stay tuned for more pics from the final building and assembly phase. I just gotta quit and get some shut eye... *Boo!* zzzzzzzzzz*


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Very classy Susie! Love the wood detail and the clothing details on the driver!
Fantastic work!


----------



## crowsnest (Sep 8, 2008)

I love it! I have always wanted to build one but where do I store it


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

That is SUPER amazing!!! Looks fantastic. I hope you two are very proud of yourselves!


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow.. very impressive! I think it will rock on Saturday!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

MsMeeple said:


> Very classy Susie! Love the wood detail and the clothing details on the driver!
> Fantastic work!


Thanks so much Meeps!! And you will be happy to know that we get to reciprocate with Bozz and his Fam this Friday night! They are coming down to join us for our big party - and we have a few scares for them this time!! hee hee (although - it COULD be the food that scares them... eeek!) Wish you could hop on that broomstick and join us as well. There will be lots of Skyline Chili Party Dip... 

Now if only this rain would give us a break. Forecast calls for severe storms on Friday night... Our hearse will be sinking into the Netherworld if it doesn't stop soon. (Hey - that must be near you! )

BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Holy Smiter said:


> Wow.. very impressive! I think it will rock on Saturday!


Hallow and Thanks for the kind words Holy Smiter! We hope it rocks too! Although with the rain we are having - it may "sink!" 
Happy Haunting to you and yours and....BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

StanFam3 said:


> That is SUPER amazing!!! Looks fantastic. I hope you two are very proud of yourselves!


Hallow StanFam3! So glad you like it! It looks sooo cool at night with the blacklight inside. The ghoul that pops up from his coffin is creepy fun! We are hoping it all holds up under stormy weather - since big storms are in the forecast.. . .Oh well - Who invited Mother Nature to the party anyway? Happy Haunting this weekend and. . .BOO!


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

Great Job!!!


----------



## streakn (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing. Very nice job!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

nice hearse. all the recycled stuff is a great way to do it.


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

OMG that is sooo cool!!!!


----------



## Smiling Demon (Nov 16, 2009)

That is just too cool. Good use of some cabinet doors as well.


----------



## Esox (Sep 7, 2009)

Very impressive, good work


----------



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

Missed this thread completely.
That's a great looking hearse. Looks very heavy with all the lumber and iron. Do you guys have a place to store it ? Can you disassemble it ?
This thing would look great in the front yard year round.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallow and 
Thanks for the kind remarks everyone! There are tons of more detailed pics on my profile in several photo albums I posted last year. I have a few photos of the axle assembly as well that I will post in a newer abridged tutorial soon. 

YES - it all breaks down for easy storage - and that also makes it easy to move. I have a few pics of the "parts" and will post asap. 
If you are thinking of building a hearse, I say GO FOR IT! There are some amazing ones on the Forum, and it is fun to see it all come together 
( and in our case - also come apart! ) BOO!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Yep - it all comes apart for storage...*



Clad In Shadows said:


> Missed this thread completely.
> That's a great looking hearse. Looks very heavy with all the lumber and iron. Do you guys have a place to store it ? Can you disassemble it ?
> This thing would look great in the front yard year round.


*Here's a quick pic of the main hearse "parts" without the wheels... The foot rest and seat are stacked underneath so although they seem attached - they are also separate. 

The driver and horses harness are not in this pic. MORE PICS ARE IN MY ALBUMS ON MY PROFILE PAGE>>>> 
*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

Here are pics of the side panels with attached coach lights - and the seat.
Again - more pics in my albums. . .


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I was just looking at all the pictures in your album, very impressive! You guys did such an excellent job, thank you for sharing your tutorial!


----------



## Mr. Moundshroud (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW...just WOW! That looks amazing (heads to workshop being yelled at by wife...)


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow, your hearse turned out fantastic......Great job...!!!


----------

